

Ask HN: What does your startup use for server monitoring? - electic

We have about 300 self hosted servers and so far have been using a hodgepodge of tools to monitor them. What are you using to manage your datacenter, memory usage, cpu usage, bandwidth, uptime, etc?
======
dangoldin
We've been using the free version of New Relic (<http://newrelic.com/>) and
it's been great. If you want to upgrade it will cost you since they charge
using a "per server" model. I've heard good things about using Munin
(<http://munin-monitoring.org/>) and am considering switching.

~~~
electic
Thanks!

------
olidb2
If you want to go SaaS, my startup does provide just that. We focus on
bringing together the hodgepodge of tools, correlating metrics and events, and
making it super-easy to collect app and business metrics as well. You can
check-it out at <http://datadoghq.com>

